# Need An Entry Level DSLR



## Richie Rich (Jul 10, 2012)

I am buying a new DSLR camera for freelancing use. 
My budget is less than 35k INR.
Kindly, suggest me a good DSLR camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2012)

for less than 35k budget start with canon 550D+kit ....and maybe after sometimes u can buy a 50mm

i hope freelancing means using it for professional use


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2012)

My vote too goes for Canon EOS 550D. Perfect camera for your budget


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2012)

If budget is 35k or less then go for Canon 
if higher than 35k then definitely go Nikon


----------



## mastervk (Jul 11, 2012)

Canon 550d + kit lens(18-55 mm) + 50 mm..it will be around 40 k but try and see if you can get it around 35 k...


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Jul 11, 2012)

eBay.in Deals - All Deals in One Place. Deals on Mobiles, DSLR's, Compact Cameras, LCDs & LEDs, Tablets, Laptops and more      some deals on camera in ebay page!


----------



## nac (Jul 11, 2012)

^ Yeah, Prime lens can fit in his budget if he opt to buy from ebay...


----------



## Richie Rich (Jul 13, 2012)

How is Nikon D3200 24MP camera with 18-55mm VR lens for 34k?
And Nikon D5100 16MP WITH 18-55mm VR LENS for 34.5k?


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2012)

^ d5100...


----------



## red dragon (Jul 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> If budget is 35k or less then go for Canon
> if higher than 35k then definitely go Nikon



Care to explain why?
What makes you think Nikon>Canon?
Is it because serious looking desi photographers mostly carry Nikons(mostly D90)?
@op,buy a 550D with kit lens,save up a bit and get the 50mm,thats it!


----------



## Richie Rich (Jul 13, 2012)

nac said:


> ^ d5100...



Why Nikon D5100? How it is better than nikon D3200 with same sensor but 24MP?
D3200 is of 33k and D5100 is of 34.5k on ebay.
Canon eos 550d is of 29.4k but its an old model, I think i should avoid it.

And I read Nikon DSLRs don't have in-built focus motor how would it effect?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Care to explain why?
> What makes you think Nikon>Canon?
> Is it because serious looking desi photographers mostly carry Nikons(mostly D90)?
> @op,buy a 550D with kit lens,save up a bit and get the 50mm,thats it!



Nikon Or Canon - Which do you prefer?

if you are interested (now or in the future) of taking a lot of photos using flash instead of natural light, then go with Nikon.

Nikon has done a great deal of work to ensure that their cameras communicate well with their flashes - something Nikon calls the "Creative Lighting System" or CLS for short.

With relatively little fussing, you can quickly set up three independent wireless light sources, and you're able to control the amount of light output from each flash directly from the camera.

While you can certainly achieve the same effects with a Canon digital SLR it takes more gear, costs more and doesn't have quite the same plug-and-play simplicity of the Nikon system. 

read more here *www.digital-slr-guide.com/canon-vs-nikon.html


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2012)

D3200 doesn't have lot of impressive features than D5100. Don't fall for MP count.
D5100
Better battery life, ISO performance, bracketing, better sensitivity, articulated screen

vs
D3200
better processor, MP and I think it's little better in video. 

And I really doubt it's high ISO performance coz of higher MP count.

Fill-in if I am missing something...


----------



## red dragon (Jul 13, 2012)

Regarding CLS
*neilvn.com/tangents/2009/03/25/ttl-flash-canon-and-nikon/


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 14, 2012)

D5100 will be always better then D3200...u just can not compare then ...they r of different segments....even 550D have better features then D3200


----------



## ravi_rtr (Jul 20, 2012)

hi guys i am new to this thread, recently bought D5100 with 18-55 lens kit for 36.5 K (haven't checked online earlier as it would be around 35 K).
the question now is what type of lens you think essential to cater for different needs, i mean the stuff you must buy for any practical utilization of the camera.
i am a basic user and don't know much about this category.
thanks for any suggestion in advance.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2012)

bro that totally depend on ur budget and requirements...but if u need suggestions like we call it VFM and a popular choice then i will give some 

nikon 18-55 good enough for parties and landscapes
nikon 55-300 vr or nikon 70-300 vr for birding and some zoom always comes useful.
Nikon 35mm1.8 and 50mm 1.8 or nikon micro 40mm 2.8 any of them for potrait and creative shots 
Tamron 17-50 f2.8 non VC is a lens that advance people replace there 18-55 with..
Tamron 90mm macro lens is hugely popular macro lens if money is not the concern nikon 105mm 2.8 micro VR AFS lens is among the best in market.
A dedicated wide angle lens can be sigma 10-20 or tokina 11-16

And dont wait to collect enough money to buy a nikon flash...just buy a cheap one from ebay.com ...i bought it for 2800 and its worth every penny

if possible get a cheap tripod too from start...do take care of ur gear on it but any tripod helps or else u will miss all the slow shutter speed things like night photography,light trail etc


----------



## shashankm (Jul 21, 2012)

550D is a legendary camera! And now recently I saw it selling for around 25K  Makes it a no brainer in the league. couple it with 50mm and you are still left with 3-4K money. 
D3100 is a great camera but somehow lacks on geek features (exposure bracket, live preview) and if you think that you can do without them it should be a great pick! couple it well with a 50mm and you are all set to go! Pick any camera but yeah learn how to handle it first without which even 1Dx will be insufficient!


----------



## ravi_rtr (Jul 23, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> bro that totally depend on ur budget and requirements...but if u need suggestions like we call it VFM and a popular choice then i will give some
> 
> nikon 18-55 good enough for parties and landscapes
> nikon 55-300 vr or nikon 70-300 vr for birding and some zoom always comes useful.
> Nikon 35mm1.8 and 50mm 1.8 or nikon micro 40mm 2.8 any of them for potrait and creative shots



thanks for the reply, as you said i need suggestions in VFM only as i have already exhausted my budget. and i'll wait before spending on the lens as it needs substantial sum. any way and i am little confused as three lens "Nikon AF Zoom-Nikkor 70-300mm f/4-5.6G (4.3x) Lens (Telephoto Zoom Lens) Rs.5999/-", "Tamron AF 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di LD Macro (for Nikon Digital SLR) Lens (Standard Lens) Rs.8490/-" and "Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 55-300 mm f/4.5-5.6G ED VR Lens (High Power Zoom Lens) Rs.19550/-" seems similar to me at the outset and price wise vastly different.
is it worth waiting and having the last one instead of going for the cheapest of them all the first one as it would give me the range i need after my 18-55 stock lens.

and for the 35mm, 40mm and 50mm you mentioned for which purpose they suit better than the 18-55mm one.



sujoyp said:


> And dont wait to collect enough money to buy a nikon flash...just buy a cheap one from ebay.com ...i bought it for 2800 and its worth every penny
> 
> if possible get a cheap tripod too from start...do take care of ur gear on it but any tripod helps or else u will miss all the slow shutter speed things like night photography,light trail etc



i am planning to buy a tripod as you suggested and did some search online and found "Slik F133" to be within my budget what do you think of the choice does it hold good for my D5100 with different lenses.

and for the flash i haven't checked them yet and 2800 bucks for flash seems little over my range as of now (i may spend even further after couple of months)
thanks a lot once again for the reply


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2012)

nikons af 70-300 is a bad lens
tamron 70-300 is better then this...but it doesnt have vibration reduction soo its very difficult to use it even in evening or low light
Nikon 55-300 vr is a good lens...no issues in this
nikon 70-300 vr is even better then this and maybe slightly costlier then 55-300

specific 35mm 40mm and 50mm r very useful in portrature photography..but maybe need some more practice.

check the specs of tripod...even if u get a cheap one dont keep ur gear alone on it...always keep strap around ur neck and use on cheap tripods..

flash u can buy a cheap one from ebay.com or if u want standard get metz or nissin


----------



## ravi_rtr (Jul 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> nikons af 70-300 is a bad lens
> tamron 70-300 is better then this...but it doesnt have vibration reduction soo its very difficult to use it even in evening or low light
> Nikon 55-300 vr is a good lens...no issues in this
> nikon 70-300 vr is even better then this and maybe slightly costlier then 55-300
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions, then i'll have to wait for some time in order to lay my hands on the Nikon 55-300 VR. and for prime it'll take some more, or rather i'll go for the prime first and then for the zoom one later.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2012)

if u somehow want good pics in low light like indoor and dont want to use flash much then prime is the only solution


----------



## shashankm (Jul 25, 2012)

ravi_rtr said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, then i'll have to wait for some time in order to lay my hands on the Nikon 55-300 VR. and for prime it'll take some more, or rather i'll go for the prime first and then for the zoom one later.



First, play around with the kit lens, its a f/3.5-5.6 and good walkaround lens. Learn playing with settings, shutter speed, aperture because starting instantly with a prime (since I assume you're a novice), that too with a prime (sans AF motor ~5K), getting focus right might be a typical task then. 

Play with MF and AF first, get hold of the camera then graduate to prime or zoom lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2012)

noo dont start with a MF lens I was talking about AFS 50mm AFS 35mm and AFS micro 40mm 

and yaah prime needs practice and patience...

I got great results with my MF prime 50mm...but it is certainly difficult for new guys


----------

